# Growing plants on top of a patio wall.



## suncowiam (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm trying to figure a way to grow a plant with long foliage on top of my patio wall. The wall is about 4 1/2 feet tall and is about 1/2 ' wide. I'm thinking of building a rectangular box to hold the soil, but I'm not sure how to implement the draining. On rainy days, I'm sure this box over fill.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## missfixer (Sep 4, 2009)

*mini French-style drain and drainage pipe*

Well, you would have to line the box with something water-proof - like a shower pan liner. Then, I would fill the bottom with at least an inch of gravel or small stone/pebbles and arrange a slant toward a good area to put a drain (where you can't see it coming out). Kind of like a shower drain - sloped to where you want it to drain. Then drill a 1" inch hole on an angle in the box and insert a 1" piece of PVC through to capture and allow the water to drain out - cover the end inside the box with wire mesh, as in for a faucet to prevent stones from going through it. Seal the areas where the PVC goes through with silicone to prevent leakage. You may be able to use copper instead of PVC as it would look nicer if you can see it coming out.

Seems complicated, I know... I hope there is an easier solution! Good luck!


----------



## suncowiam (Jun 3, 2009)

missfixer said:


> Well, you would have to line the box with something water-proof - like a shower pan liner. Then, I would fill the bottom with at least an inch of gravel or small stone/pebbles and arrange a slant toward a good area to put a drain (where you can't see it coming out). Kind of like a shower drain - sloped to where you want it to drain. Then drill a 1" inch hole on an angle in the box and insert a 1" piece of PVC through to capture and allow the water to drain out - cover the end inside the box with wire mesh, as in for a faucet to prevent stones from going through it. Seal the areas where the PVC goes through with silicone to prevent leakage. You may be able to use copper instead of PVC as it would look nicer if you can see it coming out.
> 
> Seems complicated, I know... I hope there is an easier solution! Good luck!


yeah, i was thinking of something similar. just didn't want to put so much effort on the draining. thanks for you suggestion.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Any chance you could shoot us a photo?


----------



## suncowiam (Jun 3, 2009)

I took a video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67bu4uc7OhM

Let me know. Thanks


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Get a few ceadar or redwood (any rot-resistant wood) planks. Fence planks will do. Build boxes however big/elaborate you wish. Drill 1/8-1/4" holes near the bottom. Put gravel in the bottom, fill with soil, plant, done. Don't make it more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## suncowiam (Jun 3, 2009)

DIYtestdummy said:


> Get a few ceadar or redwood (any rot-resistant wood) planks. Fence planks will do. Build boxes however big/elaborate you wish. Drill 1/8-1/4" holes near the bottom. Put gravel in the bottom, fill with soil, plant, done. Don't make it more complicated than it needs to be.


 
I could give this a try for one season and see how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Go to HD and look at the plastic "tubs" available with trays for excess water. They come in several colors, are about 7"-8" wide and 18", 24" & 30" lengths.

Build a wood box (your choice of materials) and just put in a few 5/6 treated supports inset in the bottom. The box will be over width, but if long anr one of several it makes a nice cap for the wall.

Anchor the boxes to the top of the wall and put in the the size tubs and trays you have decided to buy.

I use these as on slab planters on the patio and also hung on the balcony of my townhouse. - Not high-tech, but it works and the trays hold extra moisture to eliminate frequent watering, but do allow an overflow.

Dick


----------



## suncowiam (Jun 3, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> Go to HD and look at the plastic "tubs" available with trays for excess water. They come in several colors, are about 7"-8" wide and 18", 24" & 30" lengths.
> 
> Build a wood box (your choice of materials) and just put in a few 5/6 treated supports inset in the bottom. The box will be over width, but if long anr one of several it makes a nice cap for the wall.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

diytestdummy; Thanx for the laugh, I needed that! God Bless y'all!:thumbup:


----------

